

Will the Official Steve Jobs Biography Tell All? - ashishbharthi
http://www.pcworld.com/article/189434/will_the_official_steve_jobs_biography_tell_all.html

======
protomyth
The sad part is that I think a biography would be a waste, but a book on his
approach to product design would be a classic.

